# Snowbear recall??



## countrydoc (Apr 8, 2007)

I went to Lowe's and Home Depot today, hoping to get an end-of-season deal on a snowbear plow for my Tacoma.

Home depot had all their winter stuff gone. Lowe's did too, and the guy at Lowes told me that all their snowbear plows had been recalled.

Anyone hear of such a thing? Is there a problem with the 06 snowbears?

And what gives with them putting away all their snow removal toys when there is still a foot of snow on the ground? Who cares if it is almost halfway through April?!? I hate to go to Walmart, but it sounds like some folks have gotten great deals there on snowbears, and it might be my only option other than paying full retail from the website.


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know about any recalls,but I know the tool dept. at my HD is in charge of the plows for some reason and if you talk to someone in that dept.they might know where they stored them. You should be able to buy one anytime.


----------



## dboling (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not seeing any recalls for snowbear at lowes or home depot.

Heres HomeDepot and Lowes recall pages.

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...es2/Miscellaneous/SV_Product_Recalls&MID=9876

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=pg&p=AboutLowes/recalls.html


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

NO RECALLS ON SNOWBEAR !!! just talk to a rep ... whats happening is that Home Depot and Lowes are sending there stock back for reinbursment instead of keeping them in their inventories !! ... SO ANOTHER WORDS NO MORE DISCOUNT PRICES !!!!!!


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

So that's what they are doing!! I kept my eye on the demo plow at my HD this winter and they didn't lower the price,then one day it was gone.I assumed someone bought it ,instead they are making Snobear eat them. Hmmmmm.....I guess I bought mine at the right time last spring.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well from what im told coporate at both lowes and home depot .. are doing that with more than just the snow plows ... grilles, snow blowers , mowers ..etc ..... unless the items are discontinued or wont be sold nemore !!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

countrydoc;388918 said:


> And what gives with them putting away all their snow removal toys when there is still a foot of snow on the ground? Who cares if it is almost halfway through April?!? I hate to go to Walmart, but it sounds like some folks have gotten great deals there on snowbears, and it might be my only option other than paying full retail from the website.


Lowes, Wal-mart, HD etc. don't care about snowplows or snowplowers, they care about profit. If they pi^%ed of every snowbear owner in the world it wouldn't effect their bottom line one iota. they have the buying power to tell suppliers what they are going to do. Think about this before you buy your plow from them. How responsive to problems are they going to be? Do they and will they have the parts you need if something breaks? how familiar is the clerk on duty with the product and your needs? How quickly will they be able to get parts?
Kind of like Craftsmen products, cheap out of the box, but a slow expensive experience if you need parts.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

When did they start this no discount thing? I guess I lucked out, I bought a vent free heater there at 70 percent off this winter. I should have bought one for the garage too.
Heck the HD near me has had the winter stuff out and the spring stuff in for months now.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

basher -- yep your right its called COPORATE AMERICA ... as long as the boss's make their BILLIONS ... thats all they care about ... SAD BUT TRUE !


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Out To Soon!!*

Wait till the end of July when all the Christmas stuff comes back out!! LOL!! Hippy


----------



## countrydoc (Apr 8, 2007)

It all makes sense to me now. I was a little suspicious about the way he blew me off when i asked about the plows. Lowes and HD are fun stores to wander through, but I think I'll be keeping my money local. Anyway, found a guy who runs a small business that reconditions used plows, he has a Fisher LD only a few years old for $1500, and another $300 to install. that sounds like a better option to me...


----------

